# the east coast



## Neeko (Oct 29, 2012)

Hope everyone there is OK and still has food, power, and water. Be safe.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 29, 2012)

My parents lost power in long island NY I still got power in queens

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diablo (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm here in Maryland and it's not even close and winds and rain are getting powerful. The tip is 10 hours away and the eye is supposed to come right over us. Not sure if anyone is in Maryland too but it's pretty scary. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Dubya (Oct 29, 2012)

High winds here in central Suffolk county in Long Island. Not much rain. Still have power for now.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 29, 2012)

High winds in queens no rain and still lower also

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 29, 2012)

York Pa, lots of rain and winds are picking up ever second. Its gana role over top of us. Power flickerd twice but on for now


----------



## chelvis (Oct 29, 2012)

You all stay safe!


----------



## Diablo (Oct 29, 2012)

High winds, flooding, and the hurricane isn't even here yet. 

Power flickered once but I know we will definitely lose it and the internet tonight. 

Yoshi was freaking out in his cage early running back and forth trying to escape. I bet he knew this was coming from the pressure change in the air or something. He just now went down and burrowed himself. I'm leaving his lights on extra long in order to keep his cage warm up until and after the power goes out. We have generators and many other things so I'm not worried anything will happen to him. My main concern is my room flooding because its in the basement and theres a door to the backyard. Check out the photo from my room.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 29, 2012)

Yea it's crazy wind is bad hope u Hood Diablo 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah My tegu has been seriously weird for the last day too. Frantic to get out, alternating between cuddly and insane. 

Not too much from the storm yet but hurricane Loki has destroyed a couch, a keyboard, and a bunch of plants so far.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 29, 2012)

42 St ny

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 29, 2012)

Hope everyone stays safe, dry, and warm!


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 29, 2012)

Floods floods and a lot.of.wind

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Oct 29, 2012)

Where is that shark?


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 29, 2012)

Stay safe you guys. We had a bit last Fri, just very windy. I'm trying to decide if I want to save an ornamental tree that started to blow over.


lol, the shark is in someone's photoshop bank. It pops up every time there is a disaster. A similar photo floated around in Irene last year.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, that is something. I have always found hurricanes to be fascinating. What is the third picture? Is that a subway?

Stay safe, I hear there is a lot of damage up there.


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah I heard the death toll is up to 37 or something :/ I hope everyone is safe


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 30, 2012)

Yea the port authority path train station 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

